# Couple frog shots from Melbourne



## cheekabee (May 13, 2013)

Couple of frogs I found last week end just 31 minutes way from melbourne 


Lesueur's Tree Frog (Litoria lesueuri) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr




Common Froglet(Crinia signifera) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr




Common Froglet(Crinia signifera) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr




Common Froglet(Crinia signifera) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## NickGeee (May 13, 2013)

Absolute beauties!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## saintanger (May 13, 2013)

nice pics. like the one laying on his back.


----------



## cheekabee (May 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------

